# LX288 with 42" deck?



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone has ever purchased a LX288 with a 42" deck. It seems like this entire line of LT has the same build, with differences in Engine. 

From 266 up, it looks like decks and motors change. I think I really like the 288 with VTwin Kawi motor, and would prefer to stay with the 2 spindle 42"C deck rather than go with the 3 spindle 48"C deck.

Does anyone know if that setup would fit together physically, and if Deere would do it?

-D


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have an LX277 and it has plenty of power with much to spare. I would not think there would be any advantage you you getting that tractor unless you are going to take advantage of the mowers deck that tractor will accept.

Adam


----------



## Constant (Sep 16, 2003)

I also have a LX277 (mine has the 48C deck) and it has ample power, if you really want a 42 I don't think there is much advantage in 1 additional horsepower of the 288.

-Jack


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere,
I am just curious as to your preference for a 2 blade versus a 3 blade deck. I started with a JD GT262 10 years ago with a 42" 2-blade deck that didn't cut as well as the 3-blade 54" and now 48 C decks did on my next two tractors. The extra width cuts down mowing time also. In fact, I like the cut better on my 3-blade decks than my 1-blade JD JX75 hand mower.


----------

